# The dress of my dreams...



## Retro-Violet (Mar 16, 2006)

i saw this in nordstroms and almost freaked out. i am willing to open a nordstroms card for the like 10% discount on it and start making payments.

its just totally beautiful and everything, until the price (almost $400)

im a super cheap person, most of my shopping is done in a thrift store or on sale racks, so me willing to go this far for a dress is quite odd.

so here is the dress:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail_STL.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=84552444 6133360&amp;FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492145815&amp;ASSO RTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&amp;bmUID=11424777 16465&amp;ev19=4:14

just wondering what you guys thought of it......


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW:w00t: That dress is really beutiful......Good taste..What is it for?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 16, 2006)

i have no idea, i just realized its the dress of my dreams and that i need to have it.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with Lina unless you think your going to get extensive use of the dress:icon_wink It is quite expensive.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm not crazy about that dress :wacko: And it is way too expensive!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 16, 2006)

i think that is* really* pretty ......$$$$$?????????

how much use would you get out of it?


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's like tinker bell

BEAUTILFU!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 16, 2006)

It's pretty, and it's my favorite color... but that is a pretty steep price to pay for something that you don't know when you're gonna wear it. :wassatt: Have you looked for something similar that might be a little cheaper? Maybe someone is selling it on ebay?


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 16, 2006)

Very pretty dress. But it would break my bank if I bought it. lol. Its really pricy. See if you can save for it little by little. Or fast. lol. :sdrop:


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2006)

Hot dress!


----------



## Liz (Mar 16, 2006)

it's pretty. but think about how often you'd wear it. maybe your taste in clothes will change and you won't wear it anymore.


----------



## Maja (Mar 16, 2006)

It's a pretty dress, but I don't think I'd pay that much for it, especially if I wouldn't know where to wear it to. Plus, it's not a classic cut, so you won't be able to wear it to every 'nice' occasion you'll go to.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 20, 2006)

its beautiful! i really like the color, beading, everything..^^


----------



## bunni (Mar 20, 2006)

that is a gorgeous dress!!! once you buy it take a picture so we can admire it together. :icon_smil


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey i think the dress is awsome! I would really buy it. After saving up money for the full price and hopefully by the time i have all the money saved up it would go on sale. Just may be


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a really pretty dress, not sure I'd be willing to pay $400 for it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 21, 2006)

The dress is gorgeous, it's a classic flapper dress. Have you tried consignment shops or websites? I believe you can find something similar for a much smaller price.


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 21, 2006)

it seem simple but there must be a lot of work behind that dress

but my fav remains this


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 21, 2006)

That is a gorgeous dress! It is quite expensive but if you really want it-get it!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 21, 2006)

gorgeous dress, little steep in price *yikes*


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 21, 2006)

ooh its really pretty!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 21, 2006)

:clap Pretty! But Ouch! Maybe find the pattern and get a snapy thing for all the jewels..cheaper...hard and time consuming....but cheaper. lol! So If you love it go girl! Just don't eat in it! lol!...well I also wanted to say I agree with everyone who's saying not to go into debt over it. It's not worth that much. Let us know what you decide!

Warmly Anne-Marie


----------



## monniej (Mar 21, 2006)

very vintage! love the 20s influence! this dress is you! your style all the way, beautiful! lots of folks have mentioned the price, but it doesn't seem too steep for a fancy, beaded dress to me. i love it!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's a pretty dress! If you like it you should get it. The great thing about Nordstroms is that you can return it at any time. If you decide that you do not like it in a year, you can get a full refund if you have the reciept and tag. If you don't have the receipt or tag, they will give you a partial refund.


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2006)

It's really beautiful and i think it would look much better on you than on that skinny ugly model of the pic (she has a strange body shape). But i agree with others... Also you should try it first, imagine if you spend all that money and at the end you try it on yourself and it looks awful?


----------



## kboogie007 (Mar 22, 2006)

nice dress.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 22, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww! sooooooooooo ugly!

(trying to kill your lemming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

i think it's cute, but not for its price.

let us know what you decide!

also, the website is saks, but you said nordstrom. which is it?!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 22, 2006)

its pretty but very expensive


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

The only dress I can imagine really splashing out on is *the *perfect little black dress. That's one search which seems to go on forever :satisfied:


----------



## kena (Mar 24, 2006)

hmm...that dress is kinda pricey [but beautiful!] and something you could find in a thrift shop. why dont you print a picture and take it to a dress maker? maybe they can do an exact replica for a lot cheaper....anyway, good luck with your payments if you decide to purchase it from nordy's.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 8, 2006)

Its a really pretty dress... quite pricey though...but the details on the dress does seem quite exquisite...

Btw, I think this thread was made some time back...did u get the dress in the end? If u did, perhaps you could post a pix of you in it :icon_bigg it really does look nice in the other pix ..


----------



## karrieann (Jun 8, 2006)

Plus it's marked down to 230.!


----------



## ivette (Jun 8, 2006)

pretty dress


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 8, 2006)

me too! No question! lol! I mean if it's the one...you deserve it girl!


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 8, 2006)

Saks's site says: Sorry, this item is no longer available online. Please call 1.877.551.SAKS (7257) to inquire about availability.

Did ya end up getting it?


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 8, 2006)

I absolutely love it !....the seafoam green is a beautiful soft color that works rather well with the embellishments and beadings. Girl, go and get your dress !!


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 12, 2006)

It's gorgeous. If it's 230$ I'd get it. 400$ is a bit steep, not sure I'd spend that much on it being that I'm not absoluately crazy over it but, if you love it that much and think it's one of a kind.. I'd say go for it. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Maude (Jun 13, 2006)

It is gorgeous !!! I like it.


----------



## Leony (Jun 13, 2006)

It's a beautiful dress!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 13, 2006)

That is some gorgeous dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

